# pg in germany



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Hi, is there anyone who had finished his or her mbbs in some other country(nonEEa) and now doing his or her pg in germany or did finish his or her degree?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

harpreet90 said:


> Hi, is there anyone who had finished his or her mbbs in some other country(nonEEa) and now doing his or her pg in germany or did finish his or her degree?


...your questions are very particular..a MBBS, master of surgery f.e. has to be proofed by
Landesprüfungsamt. Every country has its own IMPP
But for my understanding there' s no or only little chance to get a degree without study in Germany. Even doctors might have problems to get its degrees approved.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> ...your questions are very particular..a MBBS, master of surgery f.e. has to be proofed by
> Landesprüfungsamt. Every country has its own IMPP
> But for my understanding there' s no or only little chance to get a degree without study in Germany. Even doctors might have problems to get its degrees approved.


You didn't get me though, what i am trying to say is since i finshed my bachelor degree of medicine in ukraine, i want to pursue my master in germany.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

suppose will be the same way, first proofing by LPA, than study for master
look here: education server Medizin Studium Master - 7 Studieng?nge
Master Medizin | Infos zum Masterstudium

But keep it simple, ask at a Hochschule or Uni at your prefered country, f.e. Charite' Berlin


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> suppose will be the same way, first proofing by LPA, than study for master
> look here: education server Medizin Studium Master - 7 Studieng?nge
> Master Medizin | Infos zum Masterstudium
> 
> But keep it simple, ask at a Hochschule or Uni at your prefered country, f.e. Charite' Berlin


Thank you very much indeed


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> suppose will be the same way, first proofing by LPA, than study for master
> look here: education server Medizin Studium Master - 7 Studieng?nge
> Master Medizin | Infos zum Masterstudium
> 
> But keep it simple, ask at a Hochschule or Uni at your prefered country, f.e. Charite' Berlin


Someone was telling me that in germany one has to approach the hospital to do his post graduation training rather than university. I don't know where to start actually. Are you germany?


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

harpreet90 said:


> Someone was telling me that in germany one has to approach the hospital to do his post graduation training rather than university. I don't know where to start actually. Are you germany?


German*


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

harpreet90 said:


> Someone was telling me that in germany one has to approach the hospital to do his post graduation training rather than university. I don't know where to start actually.


Most of the instituts provide Student Guidance and Counselling Centres for the students.
A service to get the right way in study even in private problems. You are not alone with your quests...

What is your goal? MD or research?
look for info: Medizinische Fakultät Mannheim: STUDIUM

Yes I'm German,...my nephew did his MD in Berlin, studied at Humboldt-Uni and did the physikum /training at the Charite ' clinic


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> Most of the instituts provide Student Guidance and Counselling Centres for the students.
> A service to get the right way in study even in private problems. You are not alone with your quests...
> 
> What is your goal? MD or research?
> ...


Thank you dude you put all your efforts to help me. Hats off to you.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> Most of the instituts provide Student Guidance and Counselling Centres for the students.
> A service to get the right way in study even in private problems. You are not alone with your quests...
> 
> What is your goal? MD or research?
> ...


I want to do MD.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

harpreet90 said:


> I want to do MD.


Oooops, don't wanna destroy your dreams but there`s one big barrier: NC
Numerus clausus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
For some courses like Medicine, Veterinary, Dentist etc. are study places only provided by
hochschulstart.de|medizin..: Willkommen
it's the central department for study place awards in Germany.
Applicants have to do a test to get a minimum amount of points, only applicants
with high score Abiturzeugnis (certificate of qualification for university matriculation)
may apply. And universities are overcrowded because of changes in the German education system.

Luckily my nephew got his certificate /Abitur before those changes, but his quote of 1.9 was close to tolerable limits. Meanwhile he finished education...


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> Oooops, don't wanna destroy your dreams but there`s one big barrier: NC
> Numerus clausus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> For some courses like Medicine, Veterinary, Dentist etc. are study places only provided by
> hochschulstart.de|medizin..: Willkommen
> ...


I am learning german language and i am thinking to visit german once and see how it goes and then only will make my future plans and if i get admission in india it will be dream come true since in india(my native country) competition is too tough. Do you think it will be good if i just come to germany and see the things around and then decide from where i can start?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

harpreet90 said:


> I am learning german language and i am thinking to visit german once and see how it goes and then only will make my future plans and if i get admission in india it will be dream come true since in india(my native country) competition is too tough. Do you think it will be good if i just come to germany and see the things around and then decide from where i can start?


Yes for shure it will be better to see things at close range.
But another way could be study in The Netherlands, without NC and more acceptance of Bologna degrees Studyfinder


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> Yes for shure it will be better to see things at close range.
> But another way could be study in The Netherlands, without NC and more acceptance of Bologna degrees Studyfinder


Thank you dude for putting all your efforts to sort my things out. Respect you. I will look it into it and see whether they will recognise my degree. Since i am still doing my bachelor so i have some time with me. Never knew someone try so far to help me out on this forum.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

harpreet90 said:


> Thank you dude for putting all your efforts to sort my things out. Respect you. I will look it into it and see whether they will recognise my degree. Since i am still doing my bachelor so i have some time with me. Never knew someone try so far to help me out on this forum.


you're welcome, was a pleasure. You may keep me updated..even at FB


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Tellus said:


> you're welcome, was a pleasure. You may keep me updated..even at FB


Sure.


----------

